
Three year old privilege escalation bug compromises millions of Android phones - indus
http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/01/linux-bug-imperils-tens-of-millions-of-pcs-servers-and-android-phones/
======
lorenzhs
Most Android phones still use Linux 3.4, according to the article the bug was
introduced in 3.8.

~~~
on_and_off
and in order to be vulnerable, you need to change the default keyring
settings. Nexus devices for example are unaffected since they have the right
configuration. It is unclear how many Android devices, if any, are affected.

Not to mention that a lot of computation is necessary in order to exploit this
bug ...

